# Egypt art work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you draw with mouse right? ever considered using a tablet? i think you could do amazing things with it. get joy


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I have Cintiq 24 hd tablet lcd.:biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That's really cool :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

oh i wish one day ill have one too ^^ thought it was drawn with mouse in paint or so since i read it in an old thread of yours and some lines look like no smoothing etc.
kind of an awkward moment XD cheers


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

be patience,it's new tecnology and expensive,it will be very cheap a few years after.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

haha nah - wacom products are never cheap and they last forever ^^


----------

